# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  قبولی شیمی پیش

## GUST

آقا ریا نباشه معلم شیمی پیش دانشگاهی من فراتر از تعطیله! 
اونقد تعطیله که جواب مسائل رو حفظ میکنه! 
 :Yahoo (21): 
شیمی نهایی شدم 18.25 الان افتادم دنبال امید به قبولی ! الهی صحرای قیامت حالتو بگیرن !
حالا دوستان من چیکار کنم !از یک ور الکتروشیمی و اسید وباز سخت بود از یک ور هم این یارو تعطیل بود ! 
تصمیم بر این شد که فعلا این قسمتو حذف کنم تا بعدا با شیمی صنعتی شریف خودمو بکشونم بالا! 
اینترنت ندارم نمیتونم ویدیو های آقاجانی رو ببینم هفته دیگه امتحان شیمی پایان ترمم هست !
14 نمره از اسید و باز و الکترو شیمی میاد !
چه غلطی بکنم پاس شم!؟ 
 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## imaginedragon

نگران نباش همه در این فکرن که شیمی چطور میشه پاس شد  :Yahoo (4): )))) خودم تا حالا لای اسید و باز و الکتروشیمی رو باز نکردم 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## sh-n

دوستی رفیقی نداری بدی برات دانلود کنه ؟

----------


## GUST

> دوستی رفیقی نداری بدی برات دانلود کنه ؟


نه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## rezagmi

> آقا ریا نباشه معلم شیمی پیش دانشگاهی من فراتر از تعطیله! 
> اونقد تعطیله که جواب مسائل رو حفظ میکنه! 
> 
> شیمی نهایی شدم 18.25 الان افتادم دنبال امید به قبولی ! الهی صحرای قیامت حالتو بگیرن !
> حالا دوستان من چیکار کنم !از یک ور الکتروشیمی و اسید وباز سخت بود از یک ور هم این یارو تعطیل بود ! 
> تصمیم بر این شد که فعلا این قسمتو حذف کنم تا بعدا با شیمی صنعتی شریف خودمو بکشونم بالا! 
> اینترنت ندارم نمیتونم ویدیو های آقاجانی رو ببینم هفته دیگه امتحان شیمی پایان ترمم هست !
> 14 نمره از اسید و باز و الکترو شیمی میاد !
> چه غلطی بکنم پاس شم!؟


پارسال ی جزوه توپ برا شیمی پیش نوشتم جمعه میزارم مارکت خوب بخونی سوالات کنکور الکتروشیمی و اسید و باز رو هم خوب جواب میدی سعی کردم مفهومی باشه در کمترین حجم چون برا دوران جمع بندی خودم نوشته بودم

----------


## rezagmi

> نه


اینترنت ساعتی ایرانسل بگیر با اون بزار دانلود
یک ساعت حجم نامحدود 2تا 8 صبح 900 تومن راحت 4 گیگ برمیداره برات

----------


## Shayan.m

من خودم برا قبولی  :Yahoo (4):  شیمی پیش خلاصه درسای موج الگو رو میخونم اسیدو باز و الکترو رو سر جمع تو 20 صفحه اورده  به علاوه چندتا سوال تشریحی :Yahoo (4):

----------

